
Show HN: Js2flowchart – tool to convert any JavaScript code into beautiful SVG flowchart - bliashenko
https://github.com/Bogdan-Lyashenko/js-code-to-svg-flowchart
======
bliashenko
Hey guys! I am working on a tool for generating SVG flowcharts based on JS
code, the idea is to automate code visualization as much as possible. You pass
a code string as input and receive a complete SVG string as output. There are
also some cool features like style themes, scheme transformation etc. I was
hoping the community can test it out and give some feedback. Thank you in
advance.

